# Snowblowers...whatcha got?



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Well, bought my first house this year, and am in the market for a snowblower. I don't have a large driveway, or a lot sidewalk. I have been looking at a couple craftsman snowblowers. My father has had one for 25 years that still runs great, so I don't really have any reason not to get craftsman. Just seeing what else is out there, and what other people are using.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Really depends on your budget... For 90% of the people a paddle blower.... aka one that has the rubber, or plastic paddles that drive it when you tip it up. They work great... dig down to the concrete small light and fairly priced. Even in a blizzard you can break the drifts and blow it with one. In one of these I would go with a toro. The new 6.5 hp 4 stroke is great. I think around $650 or so.

As for a large blower I would go with an Arien's or a toro. Arien's are going to be spendy but work great. I know there has been a few years where MTD built them... but for many they built for JD and now just for themselves. My guess there on a 12 HP or bigger is going to be around $1200 or so.

Or you could just have me do it for $900 a season! :beer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

JD's are built at the Snapper MFR site in Georgia. The Simplicity,Snapper, and JD are all very simular and come off the same assembly line. The Simplicity units have the most options and are built the best in the higher end units. I prefer having a metal chute and the least amount of plastic as possible.....when it's -20 or so plastic doesn't fair too well!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't think you can go wrong with a craftsman, I've had a mower for 10 years and haven't spent a penny on it besides a yearly tuneup. Would expect the snowblower to be the same. I own a MTD and have had it for 12 years with no issues. I wouldn't waste the money on the paddle type, at least not up north here. Even with my 8hp motor the blower really works when it goes through a foot or more of snow. My dad has had his John Deere for over 20 years and still starts and runs great. I think if you stay with any of the main manufacturers you'll be ok.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey! Heard about your cars...that sucks. Was it the Trans Am?

My dad has had a big gas-powered Toro for 25+ years and it runs like new.

He also bought a small electric Toro about 10 years ago, and that also works great!


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Congats on your new home!

I own a small engine repair shop and want to caution you to be very careful that what ever you buy. Make sure the engine is not made in China. Tecumseh has gone out of business last year and we have been seeing a lot of machines coming from the Big Box stores coming in with them. They SUCK! Won't even work on them. Can't get parts, can't even get a heat range for the proper spark plug on some. Also unless you want to drive all over looking for parts stay away from John Deere. Other than that good luck. Toro paddle machines are always a good bet.
p.s. Some Briggs & Stratton engines are also made in China.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have had a Toro 3650 paddle machine for the past 3 years.Works great.Even on drifted snow.Mine has an electric start but I rarely use it.Pull the cord once and away we go.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I also have a Toro paddle and am very happy with it. About 10 seasons.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Hey! Heard about your cars...that sucks. Was it the Trans Am?
> 
> My dad has had a big gas-powered Toro for 25+ years and it runs like new.
> 
> He also bought a small electric Toro about 10 years ago, and that also works great!


The TA is fine, they just got the windows and tires on the Buick and the blazer.

We are pretty sure we know who it is, and the guy is a complete nut job with a really big history of criminal activity. Angie is pretty freaked. I am working on a camera system right now to help put her at ease.

The two vehicles are almost up and running though. Putting in windows outside in the snow is not my idea of fun.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

whistler312 said:


> Congats on your new home!
> 
> I own a small engine repair shop and want to caution you to be very careful that what ever you buy. Make sure the engine is not made in China. Tecumseh has gone out of business last year and we have been seeing a lot of machines coming from the Big Box stores coming in with them. They SUCK! Won't even work on them. Can't get parts, can't even get a heat range for the proper spark plug on some. Also unless you want to drive all over looking for parts stay away from John Deere. Other than that good luck. Toro paddle machines are always a good bet.
> p.s. Some Briggs & Stratton engines are also made in China.


How can you tell?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

whistler312 said:


> Congats on your new home!
> 
> I own a small engine repair shop and want to caution you to be very careful that what ever you buy. Make sure the engine is not made in China. Tecumseh has gone out of business last year and we have been seeing a lot of machines coming from the Big Box stores coming in with them. They SUCK! Won't even work on them. Can't get parts, can't even get a heat range for the proper spark plug on some. Also unless you want to drive all over looking for parts stay away from John Deere. Other than that good luck. Toro paddle machines are always a good bet.
> p.s. Some Briggs & Stratton engines are also made in China.


The new JD's are what you are talking about correct?

I wish they still made the 3650's they were a sweet blower. I have 3 of them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

whistler312 said:


> p.s. Some Briggs & Stratton engines are also made in China.


What snow engine do you suggest then???? Briggs & Stratton is the only option in my mind.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

labguy23 said:


> whistler312 said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. Some Briggs & Stratton engines are also made in China.
> ...


Kholer are good engines, but not many "cheaper" blowers are going to have them.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i got 2 hands, a sore back and shovel


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've had good luck with my Cub Cadet I think I paid $900 for it about 8 years ago. Last season I bought my father one with tracks for $1400.He hasn't used it yet as I picked it up at the end of winter last year. I'm curious how well the track version will do


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Heard about your cars...that sucks. Was it the Trans Am?
> ...


Yeah, that sucks. I don't blame her. Nice of you to help make her a little more comfortable though.


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope this isn't too large of a photo but, I have one like this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> labguy23 said:
> 
> 
> > whistler312 said:
> ...


I worked for a major mfr selling snow blowers for 5 years. Never saw a Kohler on one. Can you educate me on who uses Kohler and please tell me about their snow engines? Not trying to get in a pissing match but since Tecumseh went out of business I thought B&S were the only american company building snow blower engines.

Honda is another great snow blower but they are $$$$.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

a 2500hd chev.... or a 5 hrs. mtd for the small areas


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a Troy Built (back before they got bought out by MTD). All steel and heavy duty. Never had a problem with it even in 96/97 winter. Watch out for the newer models, they are built flimsier than the originals.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

labguy23 said:


> I worked for a major mfr selling snow blowers for 5 years. Never saw a Kohler on one. Can you educate me on who uses Kohler and please tell me about their snow engines? Not trying to get in a pissing match but since Tecumseh went out of business I thought B&S were the only american company building snow blower engines.
> 
> Honda is another great snow blower but they are $$$$.


Have Kohlers on my walkers, I as well haven't seen them on walk behind blowers.

Make sure you get the right model number on a Honda some of them come off a different line. Aka the ones on the big box blowers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Wrong again, there is not a cheap or bad Honda engine on any Honda Snow Blower. They do not sell a snow engine to any other MFR.

Kohler does not build a snow engine.

Your Small Engine Repair shop is losing some majir creditability here.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im suprised nobody has said "my kid" yet.

Thats what I was growing up, a snow moving slave.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Im suprised nobody has said "my kid" yet.
> 
> Thats what I was growing up, a snow moving slave.


ME TOO!

I always complained that when it became my younger brothers job we would have a snow plow... I was right!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a 6 foot ber vac mounted on my ford 5000. does a beautiful job but run it up the hill instead of down due to the PTO angle it will shear the bolt every time.
Wife does a bang up job on the porches steps and the approchs I can not get clost to.

 Al


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good time to tell the wife you need an ATV with a blade (of course ATV's can be useful outside the driveway :thumb: ).


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

labguy23 said:


> Wrong again, there is not a cheap or bad Honda engine on any Honda Snow Blower. They do not sell a snow engine to any other MFR.
> 
> Kohler does not build a snow engine.
> 
> Your Small Engine Repair shop is losing some majir creditability here.


I could have swore I saw a Honda on a blower besides a Honda brand snow blower....

I own two snow blowers with kohler 26 horse EFI motors.. so does that count as two strikes against you?

Thankfully I don't own a small engine repair shop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> labguy23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again, there is not a cheap or bad Honda engine on any Honda Snow Blower. They do not sell a snow engine to any other MFR.
> ...


Sorry it was whistler who owned the repair shop but only if you call a 200hp tractor a snowblower just because you put a snowblower on the back of it you can't get a "Snowblower" with a Kohler! Don't try to BS your way out of this, I sell Grasshopper lawnmowers for the distributor now and you would never get me to call one of them a snowblower just because we put that on the front of it instead of the mower....and yes they have Kohler's too. And nope you may have seen a cheaper grade Honda on some 21" lawn mowers but not on any Snowblowers. So the count I have is 1 strike and I admit it!! Do you?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We will call it even?  :bop:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Does anyone know anyone in the FM area who repairs snowblowers? My fathers has an issue that he feels is beyond his capability with his snow blower. It's an older Craftsman that is having an issue with one of the augers. Thanks


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

94NDTA said:


> Does anyone know anyone in the FM area who repairs snowblowers? My fathers has an issue that he feels is beyond his capability with his snow blower. It's an older Craftsman that is having an issue with one of the augers. Thanks


the garden hut, south university


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I've used FM Lawn Equipment. They are on 14st and 1Ave S. in Fargo. Been there a couple times and they have always repaired it right and are done when they said they would be. They used to even pick up and deliver.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

+2 for Garden Hut, they are good guys.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!

Are there any snowblowers out there with reliable engines that you can buy brand new?! Briggs and Stratton and Tecumseh all both made in china now!

Who new it would be so hard to just buy a snowblower!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

United Power Equipment
2425 7th Avenue North
Fargo, ND 58102-3230
(701) 293-3020

Used them the entire time we lived in Fargo. Repair parts for anything, summer or winter usage. Not sure if Tony still works there. Told him I wanted a 8hp 24" blower end of 2004. 8 months later he called me up and told me he had a used one sitting in the shop with me name on it. Best $250 I spent on a Toro blower.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

labguy23 said:


> +2 for Garden Hut, they are good guys.


Just don't make them mad! They will pull a pellet gun on you.... :sniper:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I don't get it.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have had 3 john deere's. a 726, a bigger one 15 years ago, and an 828D which is what I have now. The older john deeres are the best snowblower made. Everyone on my street has a snowblower, there are a couple craftsmans, an MTD, a Toro(?), and a few other misc. The JD is hands down the best, it cuts through the plow furrow and hard drifts the best. The other thing is that the JD throws the snow about 30-50% farther than the all the others. The electric start on my 828 is out but I don't need it because it starts on the second pull everytime. I do clean the carb once a year.

I have never had any trouble getting the few parts I needed for JD's. This year we put a drive wheel, carb kit, and belts on my father in law's 726 and they were all on the shelf and all reasonably priced. The older JD's can be hard to come by but they are worth the searching and extra cost.

:snow: :snow:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I don't get it.


One of the commercial cutters in Fargo got a bill for a machine he had in... should have been covered by Toro... he wasn't going to pay it as it was covered by warrante they ended up exchanging words... in the end the manager pulled a pellet gun on him. It was all over the news.

I agree TK, I agree. Just watch out for there new ones... they are MTD's


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like a dealer I wouldlike to do bussness with. * NOT*

 Al


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Any recommendations for the Bismarck area while we're at it? I've got an old one that needs some work...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Sounds like a dealer I wouldlike to do bussness with. * NOT*
> 
> Al


 :beer: They even lost product lines over the whole deal... Now they are suiting the needs of people who like Cub Cadet... and thats about it.


----------

